# Problema altavoz Mackie th-15 A



## Toms (Oct 29, 2013)

Es un altavoz activo , de repente por las buenas empezó a emitir un sonido de ruido y lo desconecté y hasta sin cable de audio seguía emitiéndolo , la luz de Output level de detrás está permanentemente en rojo o sea como si le llegara una señal saturada del amplificador a los altavoces.

Que puede ser?
Resistencias quemadas?
Mido el voltaje ? Será peligroso en el amplificador? Usa una potencia eléctrica de 320 W y no se si será peligroso.

Gracias !


----------



## CarlosPosada (Oct 29, 2013)

Hola Toms, lo más probable y por lo que comentas es que alguno de los transistores de potencia de salida halla pasado a mejor vida...

Todo amplificador conectado a la red de distribución eléctrica tiene lugares que trabajan con tensiones peligrosas, y por la índole de las preguntas que estás haciendo deduzco que tienes poco o nada de conocimiento de electrónica, por lo que mi consejo es que lleves el ampli a un service de confianza, ya que por más de que lo desarmes no creo que dispongas del conocimiento necesario para reparar una potencia, y por supuesto corres el riesgo de un shock eléctrico.

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## Toms (Oct 30, 2013)

Gracias , bueno estoy empezando el modulo , llevo un mes , todabia no se mucho !! pero podria preguntar cuando vamos a dar esa parte y si me ayudan en clase , sino , pues lo llevo , gracias y me gustaria saber si es eso exactamente , para saberlo le mido la conductividad , el voltaje? o mido el transistor en el tester ,  son de los transistores tipo NPN  o PNP? o algo muy diferente? gracias !!!


----------



## CarlosPosada (Oct 31, 2013)

Hola Toms, las salidas pueden ser con transistores BJT, MOSFET o por medio de circuito integrado, deberías desarmar el equipo (previa desconexión de la red eléctrica) y ver que componentes tienes montado en el disipador.

Luego de encontrados dichos componentes, con el tester en modo continuidad revisas los mismo y estoy casi seguro que encontrarás por lo menos un componentes donde habrá un cortocircuito entre 2 o más de sus pines.

Puedes probar eso como primera medida y acuérdate de desconectar el equipo de la red eléctrica. Me comentas los resultados y veremos que pasa.

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## Toms (Nov 1, 2013)

Muchas gracias , te dire ! y si puedo subo fotos !


----------



## Toms (Nov 6, 2013)

No encuentro ningun transistor , ni tampoco un circuito integrado , puede estar dentro de algo? porque hay un cuadrado grande que parece un transformador en la parte del amplificador . subire fotos pronto


----------



## Toms (Nov 10, 2013)

Bueno si que tiene transistores , y bastantes , 7 , mas un circuito integrado de 16 patas que ese por lo q vi estaba bien   y luego tiene una parte un monton de circuitos integrados en donde los potenciometros q no se bien que sera.... es imposible ver si eso es lo q falla .....

este transistor de la foto q subi es el unico q podia medir bien los demas son muy pequeños.. no me entra bien el tester . pero como se mide bien? tocando una pata del transistor y luego en una parte de su camino en la placa a ver si pasa la corriente?


----------



## efradncr (Ene 20, 2016)

Hola compa, como le fue con esta reparación yo tengo un problema similar con uno de estos, el led rojo de overload permanece encendido, tiene un regulador de voltaje dañado y un diodo rápido quemado.


----------



## felixreal (Ene 21, 2016)

Hooola_que_tal !

El compañero Toms hace un año y medio que no está, asi que puede que nunca lo sepamos....
En cuanto a tu problema, empecemos por revisar fuente de alimentación, desconectando las salidas para no empeorar las cosas.

Te dejo el esquema por si no lo tienes

Saludos!!


----------



## efradncr (Ene 21, 2016)

Ahhh, ok, muchas gracias, pura vida, ahí les aviso cómo me fue.


----------



## djbetord (Jun 3, 2017)

Tengo el mismo problema, alguien me puede ayudar, yo tengo un problema similar con uno de éstos, el led rojo de overload permanece encendido.


----------



## efradncr (Jun 12, 2017)

djbetord dijo:


> Tengo el mismo problema, alguien me puede ayudar, yo tengo un problema similar con uno de éstos, el led rojo de overload permanece encendido.



Nosotros a la fecha no lo pudimos resolver, lo mas conveniente es cambiar toda la placa.


----------



## herelectronica (Jun 30, 2017)

A mi me llegó una Mackie Thump 15, creo que es el último modelo de éstas. Traen un módulo amplificador de potencia de superficie para el LOW, de referencia TDA8954, y un modulo TDA7294V para el HI. Su falla es que no tiene audio en ninguna via, se mete señal y funciona su pre amplificador y marca over load en su led, pero no da audio. Ya seguí su señal y va a los módulos, pero está activa su protección de MUTE en ambos módulos amplificadores, creo que el problema está en un LM339 que trae haciendo esa protección.


----------



## Machozulito (Jul 10, 2022)

Ayuda con mi Thump 15 A, no prende el LED indicador y no emite ningún audio la bocina. Se habrá explotado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2022)

¿ Fusible ?


----------



## yowfgbp (Dic 13, 2022)

Machozulito dijo:


> Ayuda con mi Thump 15 A, no prende el LED indicador y no emite ningún audio la bocina. Se habrá explotado?


*¿ *Lograste resolverlo *?,* tengo el mismo problema*.*


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 14, 2022)

yowfgbp dijo:


> *¿ *Lograste resolverlo *?,* tengo el mismo problema*.*


Y qué has medido, comprobado, cambiado, etc...?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 14, 2022)

yowfgbp dijo:


> *¿ *Lograste resolverlo *?,* tengo el mismo problema*.*


Puedes comenzar a realizar pruebas, revisión ocular, medidas de tensión, aportar imágenes por si vemos algo que tú no ves.. O puedes hacer lo que la mayoría, preguntar y desaparecer.. 🙄

Todo depende de las ganas o lo motivado que te veas. 
Más arriba está el esquema para ayudarte.


----------



## felixreal (Dic 16, 2022)

Hola! 

Normalmente lo que esperan es que les digan que cambien tal o cual componente. A veces ni siquiera son técnicos, pero han visto un vídeo de yutúb, y creen que todo es así de fácil.....

Que se pare el mundo, que me quiero bajar....


----------

